# LBT - LBT Innovations



## suhm (2 August 2009)

Does anyone else follow or have an opinion on this company? 

The PREVI isola is gonna cost more than a nichrome wire, so to have a cost saving the applicators have to cost less than what it would cost to hire a person to swab the plates.

Depending on the seniority of the person it should cost about 25-40 an hour to get someone to swab the plates and they can swab about 20+ an hour so they couldn't sell them for >$1 an applicator.

I swabbed a few plates in uni and its mind numbing stuff and labs have bench space issues so their saying this can potentially replace 5-6 ppl with less bench space used.

Even getting 3cents an applicator though from a machine working at a quater capacity, 9-5, Monday-Friday is pretty good.

0.03*45*8*5*52=$2808 per machine per year

Lets say they end up selling a total of 500 machines. Their incentive royalty payment is for 1000 units.

2808*500= 2.8m

NPAT= 1.4*.7= 0.98m

So their current market cap is 17m - 3m for cash and -2m euros for their next royalty payment so EV is 11m.

So would make the price fairish at current values.

So I'm hoping they sell more units and get more for their applicators as a royalty payment and that the labs utilise the machines more any of which would greatly increase the amount of royalty payments they would recieve.

The upside would be diluted by the 45m potential shares from OTM options most of which are priced at 20c compared to the 100m shares on issue but they wouldn't be exercised unless they were seriously in the money as they are all long dated at which point we would've made a lot of money anyway.

I thought they would have stated what their minimum royalty payments would be to give me some sort of indication of how their worst case scenario compared with mine but I guess a meaninigful isn't going to be until next year.

Bloody frustrating though, one of my bigger positions and I see a lot of potential upside but management seems to be doing all they can to make vauge statements about their future.

About all i've read is that the they will have potentially lucrative royalty payments in the future. I agree but I'm having to glean figures from their brochures.


----------



## drmicro (3 August 2009)

*Re: LBT - Labtech Systems*

A private company named Dynacon produced the first commerically acceptable system years ago. Their competitive product line works very well they have large installation base, good reputation and new product development.


----------



## suhm (8 August 2009)

*Re: LBT - Labtech Systems*

Cheers, there's also another machine called the WASP, I was trying to ask the company about the take up and what impressions the managers of the micro labs had with regards to the various machines and their microstreak technology. 
I was also trying to get some pricing info and average number of plates they anticipated each micro lab to use each year and they told me that they would write back but haven't as yet.


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

AGM CEO Presentation (on the 26th November last year) - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=LBT&E=ASX&N=770141

I noticed that the French biotechnology company bioMÃ©rieux is a shareholder with 9.8%.


----------



## piggybank (10 April 2014)

Daily P&F Update:-

​


----------



## piggybank (18 May 2014)

It appears the Updated Investor and Shareholder Presentation on Tuesday has been warmly welcomed by the market by it's price action since then.

The Presentation update can be read be below.

​


----------



## ukulele (11 October 2016)

Did anyone get in on this yesterday? Or earlier?


----------



## greggles (22 August 2018)

LBT Innovations has announced the first commercial sale of the APAS® Independence to St Vincent's Hospital in Melbourne. APAS remains the only stand-alone, automated plate reader using artificial intelligence available commercially anywhere in the world. The company said that the sale price is consistent with anticipated market pricing previously disclosed, with further detail of the payment terms remaining commercial in confidence.

The LBT share price has declined from 35c to a low of 9c over the last 12 months but today's announcement has seen it head north and it is currently up 17.39% to 13.5c. Looks like resistance at 15c, so it will be interesting to see if it can maintain some momentum and break above that level in the short term.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 March 2019)

A decent move up from a low of 5.8 cents on 21 March to a high of 8.4 cents on 28 March but seems to have gone nowhere today with minimal volume.


----------



## Ann (21 May 2019)

Up 200% so far today...

*LBT Innovations receives FDA clearance to commercialise pathology screening device in US market*


Australian medical technology company LBT Innovations (ASX: LBT) has received pre-market 510(k) clearance from the US Food and Drug Administration for its APAS (Automated Plate Assessment System) Independence autonomous medical device with associated urine analysis module.

The clearance was achieved through the Clever Culture Systems (CCS) joint venture – held 50:50 by LBT and German automated laboratory equipment manufacturer Hettich Holding Beteiligungs-und Verwaltungs-GmbH – and represents the second of its kind following clearance of the manual APAS Compact model in October 2016.

It is the final regulatory milestone for APAS Independence and will enable CCS to ramp up commercial sales to more than 5,000 clinical laboratories across the US – representing the single largest pathology market in the world. More...


----------



## greggles (19 June 2019)

An encouraging US Market Update announced today is sending LBT north again. 

It's currently up 15.4% to 15c and looks like it may be ready for the next leg up and out its current zone of consolidation where its been trading for the last couple of weeks.

It will need some more volume but today's price action is at least a move in the right direction.


----------



## greggles (1 November 2019)

Things starting to come together for LBT in the last couple of weeks. On 21 October the company announced the first sale of an APAS® Independence instrument in the European Union to Labor Dr Wisplinghoff in Cologne, Germany.

The potential market for this device appears to be huge.

http://theleadsouthaustralia.com.au/industries/technology/ai-petri-dish-scanner-sold-into-europe/

However, LBT has noticeably taken off this week, rising from 15c at the open on Monday to a high of 24c today. The catalyst for this move appears to be the Quarterly Report released on Friday, 25 October. It contains some interesting nuggets:


> *In late October 2019, the owner of Labor Dr Wisplinghoff, Prof. Hilmar Wisplinghoff, MD, was in Australia to collaborate with the Company on future product opportunities and technology enhancements. These activities reflect the views of Professor Wisplinghoffon the key role that the APAS® technology can play in the growing trend for laboratory automation.*
> 
> Outside of the European Union, the MRSA analysis module is also available for sale in Australia under the Company’s existing TGA registration. *The Company continues to engage with both public and private laboratories to target potential sales.*
> 
> The Company has also continued with its United States program of outbound sales calling to identify customers that meet the target profile for the APAS® Independence. In support of this program the Company has increased its attendance at conferences in the United States including the American Association of Clinical Chemistry in California, Infectious Disease Week in Washington and regional ASM events such as Southwestern Association for Clinical Microbiology in Oklahoma. *Through this process the Company has now identified over 150 sales leads for direct follow up.*




LBT appears very sales focused now and has been attending numerous conferences with a view to generating sales. If all goes well in the current quarter LBT could experience a rapid increase in revenue.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 July 2020)

Australian medical technology company LBT Innovations Limited (ASX: LBT) , a leader in medical technology automation using artificial intelligence, has received commitments totalling approximately $8 million, for new fully paid ordinary shares in the Company at* 16 cents *per share.

Key Points
• $8 million Placement to sophisticated and professional investors
• Beckman Coulter marketing partnership for APAS® announced 7 July 2020 – to accelerate sales and scale
• Funds from Placement will be used to support these sales activities in Europe with Beckman Coulter, as well as commercial activities in the United States and ongoing APAS® analysis module development
• New institutional investors to join the register
• Placement funds plus $7.1 million cash at 30 June 2020 provides funding runway into 2022
• A Share Purchase Plan for existing investors targeting $1 million


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2020)

2.4 billion plate undergo microbiological analysis, each year.  2000+ labs worldwide

APAS automates process,  ... 10 years to get here... hardware plus software.

15 minute webinar  .... https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/09/14/lbt-innovations-hidden-gems-webinar-presentation/


----------



## Purple XS2 (30 September 2021)

An announcement on the 28th concerning a distribution agreemet with a major US lab/diagnostic provider ... gave the SP a brief kick, up to $0.155 but quickly fell back over the next couple of days, last close to end September at $0.12c






So where to from here?
Tuesday's announcement on the one hand is a bit of a repeat performance of a European-wide distribution agreement (12 months+ ago ?? not sure of exactly when) which sounded nice but has yet to bring in any real $sale$.

This time in the USA it's different, so we're assured ... hmmm: maybe.

So perhaps enthusiasm really is due, or just another flakey biotech ticking off milestones that don't actually achieve much.

We'll see. I got in for a dip (too soon: should've waited for a couple more days, dang!)

Regards,
P


----------

